
Intel Nervana Neural Network Processors (NNP) Redefine AI Silicon - thomasklau
https://www.intelnervana.com/intel-nervana-neural-network-processors-nnp-redefine-ai-silicon/?_ga=2.202615705.900532956.1508268435-1332933429.1507668891
======
thomasklau
Details about the processor show up at 4:15

[https://soundcloud.com/intelchipchat/intel-nervana-neural-
ne...](https://soundcloud.com/intelchipchat/intel-nervana-neural-network-
processor)

